# Electric water wheels



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

We have a large stream that runs by the barns. It only seems to make sence to us to harness all this free energy. Does anyone have plans on building a waterwheel? Even if it only provides enough electricity to run the lights in the barns, that would make a difference here with the electric bill.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

need to fit the wheel to the stream, i have a book with plans for overshot wheel or banki turbine.....i think the banki turbine plans are on the net.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Look at this. 
http://www.genasyspowersystems.co.uk/Streamengine.htm
There is more than one way to skin a cat. I'm sure you can find plans for a water wheel. There are several sites that sell modern, highly efficient water wheels. 
If you have good volume and a bit of head you can do alot. 
Do a search on micro hydro.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

There are some plans and general information here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Hydro/hydro.htm

Most hydro electric generators require that you have some elevation drop available. Does your creek have a few feet of fall through your property?

Gary


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

here is a site that has the same plans all sites and books have (1949 college engineering study). directions use cutting torch as main tool. be better if you had bandsaw, drill press, 

http://sleekfreak.ath.cx:81/3wdev/VITAHTML/SUBLEV/EN1/BANKITUR.HTM


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

First thing is to find out if you can legally use some kind of waterwheel or turbine or other device in the stream. Most streams are considered navigatable waterways or somesuch, and there are lots of hoops to jump through to do it legally.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry I posted the wrong generator and web site.
I meant to show you the aquiar submersible generator that submerges directly into a stream...here
http://www.oasismontana.com/AQUAIR.html
you need a stream at least 13 inches deep.
water speed = Watts
4 mph =36
6 mph= 60
9mph = 96
You can add a rock wier to increase your flow.


----------



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great links. The unit vickers sent seems to be right up my alley. Even if I just generate enough juice to keep the barn lit, that is less money to the electric company. Plus it sucks when the power goes out in the middle of milking time. The girls hate getting felt up in the dark.

Cheers

Bob


----------

